# Ashes to Ashes - Bordentown, NJ



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

*This Wed. (11/19) TOM9595 and I will be at* *Ashes to Ashes in Bordentown, NJ around 6:00pm

It's a cool place with their own hand rolled smokes, coffee, soda and cigar accessories. Anyone in the area who would like to come and say hello/smoke are welcome. We would love to see some BOTL/SOTL there.

Let me know if you'd like to make it or need directions. :cb

*


----------

